#ubuntu-bd 2011-08-12
 * Tanvir uses XChat. :P
<Ekushey> yeah i see that 
<Ekushey> i was wondering if u r using a boucer or not :)
<Ekushey> anyway going to sleep now, will talk later
<Tanvir> Chao. ;)
#ubuntu-bd 2013-08-08
<Chat0552> Hey
<Chat0552> Hey
<Chat0552> English
#ubuntu-bd 2013-08-10
<Ekushey> eid mubarak Rezwan :):)
<Rezwan> Ekushey: Eid Mubarak :) ঈদ কেমন কাটলো রাসেল ভাই?
#ubuntu-bd 2016-08-08
<zaki> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hiya zaki 
<zaki> welcome back pavlushka
<pavlushka> thanks!
<pavlushka> Kilos: you got mail, :p
<Kilos> lemme check
<pavlushka> please
<pavlushka> hehe
<Kilos> ill check it and change or add what is needed i think, just give me some time please lad
<Kilos> was out most of the day again
<pavlushka> lol, before this , I was asking the same to you, :p
<pavlushka> Kilos: dont worry, take your time :)
<pavlushka> while I take mine, :p
<Kilos> hehe
<pavlushka> but Kilos dont change the order on her/his :p
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> pavlushka see if that is ok for you
<Kilos> more editing and ideas maybe can be added on the wiki
<Kilos> and of course the testimonials
<pavlushka>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.4.0-34-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "xenial" 16.04 ** CPU: 1 x Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU          540  @ 1.86GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.86GHz ** RAM: Physical: 1.9GiB, 22.5% free ** Disk: Total: 568.6GiB, 8.0% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel ** Ethernet: Qualcomm Atheros AR242x / AR542x Wireless Network 
<pavlushka> Adapter ** Uptime: 5h 42m 27s **
<pavlushka> Kilos: on it
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: I need testimonials on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/pavelsayekat.
<AudaciousTUX> oka
<Kilos> hope the testimonial is good enough pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hello Tuhin!
<Kilos> hi Tuhin 
<pavlushka> এত বাতে, কি মনে করে?
<pavlushka> Tuhin: just met two people at ##SocialDawgs, one from Bangladesh living abroad, and one from Kolkata, wow.
<Tuhin> hi
<pavlushka> The Bangladeshi is afgan-bangal
<Tuhin> hmm
<Tuhin> uncommon /endangered species
<pavlushka> been in Barisal, Gopalgonj
<pavlushka> Tuhin: exactly
 * pavlushka lol
<Tuhin> r ki news
<pavlushka> r temon kisu na, kintu ##socialDawgs e onek moja hoise ajke.
<pavlushka> hello walrider !
<walrider> pavlushka: ki obostha bhai 
<pavlushka> good
<walrider> had dinner ? pavlushka bhai 
<pavlushka> walrider: its 1 am.
<walrider> :D
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> night bd peeps
#ubuntu-bd 2016-08-09
<pavlushka> Morning Kilos !
<Kilos> morning pavlushka how are yoiu today lad
<pavlushka> Great and fixing little things in the house :)
<Kilos> if you keep the litle things in good order the big things never break
<pavlushka> exactly, :)
<pavlushka> bbl, goota run.
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> you didnt use my additions
<Kilos> hmm...
<pavlushka> oh my, Kilos I used meld to merge diff, I will re-check the revision, no problem.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> too much to read again
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: howdy?
<pavlushka> Hello zaki I was looking for you:)
<zaki> hi pavlushka good afternoon.
<zaki> Kilos: and pavlushka haow are you?
<pavlushka> zaki: me fine, cant tell about Kilos :p
<pavlushka> zaki: I need you testimonial on this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/pavelsayekat.
<zaki> thinking about this tomorrow. when your going to apply?
<zaki> yesterday* :p
<pavlushka> may be this month, so the board will hold at the beginning of the next month, :)
<pavlushka> zaki: I got that you meant yesterday, lol
<zaki> he he. :P
<zaki> oky i'll write for you. :) 
<pavlushka> bbl
<zaki> (y)
<zaki> wb Tuhin
<Tuhin> hi
<zaki> Kilos: 
 * Kilos waves
<zaki> hi Kilos
<zaki> welcome back pavlushka
<zaki> !
<zaki> wb pavlushka
<pavlushka> zaki: tanks
<zaki> your wiki is awsome now. i'm jealous. :p
<pavlushka> zaki: lol, you should be, post your testimonial and be more jealous, :p
<Kilos> hahahaha
<zaki> ha ha. :D  i'm writing . but you have to correct it again. :|
<pavlushka> zaki: np.
<zaki> had dinner?
<pavlushka> in front of my dinner.
<zaki> Kilos: how is ubuntu-in tour? 
<Kilos> quiet
<Kilos> but we can start working on that as well
<pavlushka> zaki:  and dont forget to sign with @SIG@
<zaki> in front of your pc or in front of your dinner?  :p multitasking? 
<zaki> oky. :)
<pavlushka> zaki: both, :)
<zaki> Kilos: how are you? what are you doing?
<Kilos> eating atm but ok otherwise ty and you
<zaki> fine. :) 
<zaki> pavlushka: that wifi connectivity problem not solved. 
<pavlushka> zaki: still gets disconnected or does not connect at all?
<zaki> get disconnected after sometime. 7,8  times in a day
<pavlushka> zaki: in a 24 hour cycle?
<zaki> yes. 
<pavlushka> my wired lan even disconnects one or twice in 24 hour cycle ^^
<pavlushka> *one/once
<zaki> ha ha. :D i have no problem now with wired or wireless connectivity.
<zaki> work nicely.
<pavlushka> zaki: but kamrul is still facing the issue, right?
<pavlushka> wb AudaciousTUX !
<zaki> yess pavlushka
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: anything wrong? you seem to be quiet lately, ^^
<pavlushka> zaki: we have to work more on this issue, wifi, lets see.
<zaki> oky. (y) 
<AudaciousTUX> ghumailam etokkhon pavlushka 
<pavlushka> অবশেষে অরিন্দম কহিল, :)
<AudaciousTUX> by the rasta.... meetup chai -_-
<pavlushka> sure, by the Highway, আমি ঢাকা গেলেই ফার্মগেইট দিয়া রামপুরা যাই, টিভি দেখতে, :p
<AudaciousTUX> :3
<pavlushka> brb
#ubuntu-bd 2016-08-10
<Kilos> o/
<zaki> hi Kilos
<zaki> wb Tuhin
<Kilos> hi zaki 
<pavlushka> Hello Every one, :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos !
<pavlushka> sorry guys, will be back within 30 mins, :)
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> you can help me when you ge back
<Kilos> get
<Kilos> wb pavlushka 
<pavlushka> thanks
<pavlushka> Kilos: are you practicing something?
<Kilos> yes bu something doesnt like you
<Kilos> there you go
<pavlushka> zaki: ping!
<zaki> hi pavlushka
<pavlushka> yes zaki 
<eprbata> Hello zaki
<zaki> how are you. ? 
<zaki> hi eprbata ;)
<eprbata> zaki: me fine
<pavlushka> zaki: me too, :p
<zaki> he he. :D what are you doing? 
<pavlushka> just gossiping on some channel, :)
<zaki> me trying  photo editors digikam and RawTherapee they are cool
<zaki> which channel? tell me.
<pavlushka> zaki: good.
<pavlushka> zaki: are you on ##socialpuppies?
<zaki> just added . :D
<zaki> what is the difference in single # and double # in channel nameing
<zaki> ?
<pavlushka> # are public channels and ## are private channels
<zaki> wow!
<pavlushka> # are mostly community channels, but you can create an # channel but it is discouraged.
<pavlushka> If you want to create a channel to hangout as a group, you can and better open a ## channel.
<pavlushka> * with a group
<zaki> yes. 
<zaki> b t w you're now with green mark. :D
<zaki> channel op. :)
<Kilos> ill be late tomorrow guys
<zaki> why?
<pavlushka> Kilos: no problem, we will try to be here, :)
<Kilos> hi walrider 
<zaki> wb walrider
<pavlushka> Hello walrider !
<walrider> helo uncl 
<walrider> pav bhai oita ki bolsilen bujhi nai 
<walrider> came here to discuss about that 
<walrider> msg previously u sent me via fb 
<zaki> walrider: your industrial attachment. how is it going?
<walrider> will start 16 aug 
<pavlushka> walrider: if you checked that page closely, you should understand, :p
<walrider> ok wet 
<walrider> e bhai ato kisu collect korbo kamne 
<walrider> ekhane dawar moto temon kisui amar nai 
<walrider> without contact info i have nothing 
<walrider> :|
<zaki> time for dinner. brb
<walrider> ok 
<walrider> lekha gula koi lekhbo 
<walrider> jayga paitasi na 
<AudaciousTUX> ki likhum vabtechi :|
<pavlushka> walrider: upper left corner, look for an option edit.
<pavlushka> "edit"
<walrider> edit nai 
<walrider> option nai kono 
<AudaciousTUX> pavlushka: testimonial koi likhum bujhtechina :|
<walrider> amio 
<walrider> text likhar jayga kothay 
<AudaciousTUX> oidai khujtechi :v
<walrider> kono edit option nai 
<pavlushka> ok guys , look at here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RemonShai, RemonShai has edit rights
<pavlushka> you have to be part of Etherpad instance on LP, and on wikieditors team on LP
<pavlushka> for team wiki editors, go here https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wiki-editors
<walrider> wc
<pavlushka> zaki: wb
<walrider> Your request to join Ubuntu Wiki Editors is awaiting approval.
<zaki> ty
<pavlushka> walrider: good, wait for a while, :)
<walrider> :"| 
<AudaciousTUX> walrider er real name shanto islam??
<walrider> ji bhai 
<walrider> AudaciousTUX: ji bhai 
<Kilos> night bd peeps
<Kilos> rest well
<AudaciousTUX> john vaire knock maira jaitechi.... access er jonne :3 pavlushka 
<walrider> good night uncl ♠♠♠
<pavlushka> night Kilos: 
<zaki> good night. Kilos
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: keep knocking, but careful not to knock him out, :p
<AudaciousTUX> oidai korte munchaiteche :3
<walrider> :D
<walrider> bhai ami jaiga akta cig ase tante hobe bristi thaima jawar age :D
<AudaciousTUX> :3
#ubuntu-bd 2016-08-11
<pavlushka> Hello Tuhin :) welcome
<Tuhin> hi
<Tuhin> thanks
<Kilos> hi bd peeps
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos !
<Kilos> hi Tuhin pavlushka 
<Tuhin> hi
<pavlushka> wb Tuhin !
<Tuhin> power cut sends me offline :|
<Tuhin> thanks
<Kilos> i need to find what command to use
<pavlushka> Kilos: please bother yourself a little, :p, http://imgur.com/gallery/UfODI
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> hehe
<pavlushka> bbl
<Kilos> hi zaki rhct 
<zaki> hello Kilos
<Kilos> wb pavlushka 
<pavlushka> thanks Kilos !
<zaki> wb pavlushka
<zaki> check your mail box
<zaki> good night pavlushka
<pavlushka> night zaki !
#ubuntu-bd 2016-08-12
<Kilos> 0/
<zaki> hello Kilos
<Kilos> hi zaki 
<zaki> how are you?
<Kilos> hi Tuhin 
<zaki> posted my testimonial in pavluskas wiki. 
<zaki> check it out.
<Tuhin> hi
<Kilos> cool
<zaki> :)
<Kilos> tell him to apply for the next slot
<zaki> offcourse. 
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<Kilos> yoyo ushka
<pavlushka> ha ha ha
<pavlushka> hello Kilos :)
<Kilos> pavlushka apply for membership asap
<zaki> wb pavlushka
<pavlushka> weird thing, I was disconnected but my client was showing that I am connected, then I connected with my bouncer and found that I am actually disconnected, ^^
<Kilos> [16:34] <Kilos> pavlushka apply for membership asap
<Kilos> 8 utc slot
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> [16:34] <Kilos> pavlushka apply for membership asap
<Kilos> your signal sucs
<pavlushka> ok, switched the connection, wil check the main line later, :)
<pavlushka> Kilos: ping
<Kilos> pavlushka pong
<pavlushka> ok I am applying now! right now.
<zaki> so you have primary and backup connection. 
<pavlushka> zaki: yep
<zaki> nice. :P
<pavlushka> like a Bank, :)
<Kilos> pavlushka if you dont get it i will resign
<pavlushka> they cant afford to go offline, :P
<zaki> ha ha. 
<pavlushka> Kilos: come on Kilos , chill, I think I will, :p
<zaki> you lucky person
<pavlushka> zaki: why?
<zaki> Kilos: don't worry . :)
<Kilos> hehe no man resigning means i can rest
<pavlushka> zaki: actually I am bruteforcing my way out, in reality, I had to fight it in my home and outside.
<zaki> cz you have primary and backup connection :p
<pavlushka> and one I gave up and went to hiatus and when I returned, found the LoCo dead
<pavlushka> zaki: I am paying for both, :)
<zaki> you reach man. :p
<Kilos> rich
<pavlushka> zaki: yes I am reaching you and others, p
<Kilos> hehe
<zaki> rich*
<zaki> lol.
<zaki> i'm planning on going to your hometown. :p
<Kilos> what slot is it pavlushka 3rd wednesday
<Kilos> and 8.00utc
<pavlushka> Kilos: let me see, :)
<Kilos> i forget 3rd wednesday or thursday
<pavlushka> Kilos: the 8.00 UTC slot has been removed, So I am going with the old 20.00 UTC Board, :)
<zaki> pavlushka: how this work ? 
<zaki> membership application 
<zaki> after applaying
<pavlushka> zaki: you will see, subscribe to this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/Boards.
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> 20 utc is midnight here
<pavlushka> Kilos: there's a 12.00 UTC,local time UTC+6, but that will be odd timing for those who are busy schooling or doing office, So will be hard to manage peeps to be there for me, so I am choosing 20.00 UTC, locat time 0200 the day after.
<Kilos> none of the members ever make the 1200 slot
<Kilos> only elacheche and i
<pavlushka> So?
<Kilos> let me check
<Kilos> 20.00 utc
<Kilos> thats my 10pm
<Kilos> thats the best one
<pavlushka> Kilos: ^I was talking about it
<Kilos> yes sorry
<Kilos> that 22.00 one is my midnight
<zaki> #ubuntu-meeting in this channel?
<pavlushka> zaki: yes
<Kilos> you must get some more supporters there as well
<Kilos> get researcher as well to attend
<zaki> pavlushka: 20.00 UTC what time is it here in bangladesh.
<Kilos> 2am
<pavlushka> zaki: 0200 hours the day after
<Kilos> shame man
<Kilos> so late
<Kilos> sleep early then wake to attend
<Kilos> i asked tsimong to convince you to apply pavlushka 
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i wish researcher would apply same time
<Kilos> pavlushka convince him
<pavlushka> Kilos: zaki check it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/Boards now, :p
<zaki> yes i;m following. got mail from the page. :D 
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> ill be away already
<pavlushka> Kilos: what ?
<pavlushka> Kilos: np :)
<Kilos> then im 8 hours ahead of where i am now
<Kilos> big problem
<Kilos> this meeting i will attend
<pavlushka> Kilos: that means UTC-6, right?
<Kilos> utc +10 it will be for me
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> now im lost
<pavlushka> ok, that means 6 O'clock in the morning the day after, !!
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> ill be there
<pavlushka> ok, that means 6 O'clock in the morning of Friday
<Kilos> you will have to wake me maybe
<pavlushka> Kilos: how? lol
<zaki> next day 6 O'clock? 
<Kilos> ping
<zaki> saturday
<Kilos> no
<pavlushka> zaki: for Kilos , but for you next day 2 O'clock.
<Kilos> aus is before you
<zaki> oky.
<pavlushka> Kilos: like I said, its UTC-6
<Kilos> they are 8 hours ahead of me now
<Kilos> so 2pm 
<pavlushka> Kilos: means 1400 hours Thursday
<zaki> :|
<pavlushka> zaki: for you its next day (Friday) 2 O'clock.
<Kilos> that should be ok 
<pavlushka> zaki: 0200 hours on Friday.
<zaki> next day is saturday here
<pavlushka> zaki: next day from Thursday is Friday, :p
<zaki> oh it will be in septembr?
<Kilos> yes 8th
<zaki> (y) 
<pavlushka> Kilos: 1st Thursday is on 1st September, :)
<pavlushka> bbl
<Kilos> oh no
<Kilos> goodness me
<Kilos> ill bearriving there
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> arriving 31
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> im gonna be tired
<Kilos> ill send you my sleep bill
<zaki> ha ha. :D 
<Kilos> haha pavlushka you saved 7 times there on the appliction page
<pavlushka> wb AudaciousTUX !
<AudaciousTUX> hellu
<pavlushka> Kilos: yes, had problems on formatting, :)
<Kilos> lol thats difficult that application
<Kilos> we discussing you in the board room
<pavlushka> Kilos: you mean now?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> i said if you fail i will cry
<Kilos> now they all looking
<Kilos> hehe
<pavlushka> rofl
<zaki> welcome ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> heyo zaki
<zaki> how are you? :)
<Kilos> hmm...
<ahoneybun> I'm fine
<Kilos> ahoneybun if you need ubuntu help just ask
<pavlushka> lol, Hello ahoneybun :)
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: বলু, আমি খাইতাসি. :p
<ahoneybun> heyo pavlushka
<AudaciousTUX> meh too pavlushka 
<Kilos> QA coffee on
 * QA washes some mugs
<pavlushka> Welcome to our channel ahoneybun ! we are honored to have you here, :)
<Kilos> QA coffee for all
<QA> Rock up with your mugs with sugar added already all you geeks
<pavlushka> QA coffee please
<QA> pavlushka: Righto
<zaki> QA: thank you
<QA> no probs, zaki
<QA> Coffee's ready for Kilos and pavlushka!
<zaki> pavlushka:  b t w kamrul having that wifi disconnect problem again.!
<Kilos> QA ty
<QA> Only a pleasure Kilos
<pavlushka> zaki: ok, tonight is the night, :)
<pavlushka> QA Thank you
<QA> pavlushka: my pleasure
<zaki> ahoneybun: where are you from? 
<ahoneybun> mm?
<zaki> pavlushka: may be you told him to update driver last night?
<zaki> yes
<pavlushka> zaki: i instructed you to compile it from the latest source.
<zaki> yes.
<pavlushka> zaki: but we will search for more
<zaki> oky.
<Kilos> ahoneybun these guys use english so i can understand
<Kilos> otherwise its all gibberish
<zaki> he he. 
<ahoneybun> Kilos: no just not used to the questions
<ahoneybun> zaki: the US
<zaki> oky! :) 
<pavlushka> ahoneybun: but your time zone is set to UTC+0, https://launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt
<Kilos> these guys are just learning that ubuntu is world wide
<pavlushka> :)
<ahoneybun> I most likely never set that
 * pavlushka smiling
<ahoneybun> I think I'm UTC-4 ?
<ahoneybun> UTC seems 4 hours ahead of me
<ahoneybun> http://everytimezone.com/
<ahoneybun> yep
<pavlushka> ahoneybun: google says Hollywood, Florida USA time zone is UTC-5
<ahoneybun> we follow New York timezone
<pavlushka> ^^
<ahoneybun> we also use DST too
<ahoneybun> so -1 hour I think now
<pavlushka> ahoneybun: So you had your lunch then? 
<ahoneybun> I had a snack yea
<pavlushka> ahoneybun: snack like a honey bun? :p
<ahoneybun> nope
<Kilos> haha
<ahoneybun> mm so someone owns the ubuntu-bd.org domain?
<ahoneybun> just forwarding it to the wiki page?
<Kilos> ty ahoneybun 
<ahoneybun> for?
<pavlushka> yep, but not me :)
<Kilos> i forgot to ask for that but had pk done
<ahoneybun> that page banner on the FB page is a bit scary
<ahoneybun> shooting someone?
<pavlushka> lol, I got no hands on that, :)
<zaki> he he. :D 
<ahoneybun> just a bit put back by it
<Kilos> ahoneybun these are the breakaways from the fb group
<pavlushka> ahoneybun: it was actually for the help posters to warn not to mix up English and Bengali
<pavlushka> to post either in Bengali or in English.
<ahoneybun> mm bit of an odd message
<pavlushka> me too thought like that at the beginning but adapted myself to that.
<ahoneybun> It violates the Ubuntu CoC
<pavlushka> ahoneybun: well I am not one of the the admins, AudaciousTUX  is. :p
<pavlushka> on the FB group.
<ahoneybun> I know pavlushka
<ahoneybun> AudaciousTUX: 
<ahoneybun> pavlushka: the issue is not get just get used to it, you should understand the CoC does not allow images like that
<ahoneybun> *not to just get
<pavlushka> ahoneybun: that was put there in a comic/metaphorical way, That is all I can say, :)
<ahoneybun> I know but it is a serious issue
<Kilos> pavlushka dont cover up for others mistakes
<Kilos> let the guilty ones answer for it
<Kilos> pavlushka you just keep inviting the genuine ubuntu users here
<pavlushka> Kilos: I am just explaining facts, the actual sense, and even if that violates the COC.
<Kilos> ok
<pavlushka> QA seen Ekushey
<QA> pavlushka: Ekushey was last seen 1 month, 25 days, 39 minutes and 4 seconds ago in #ubuntu-bd on freenode [2016-06-18 17:41:58 UTC], and has been offline on freenode since 2016-07-09 19:59:51 UTC
<AudaciousTUX> ahoneybun: : okay i'll change that soon :)
<AudaciousTUX> btw... hi ahoneybun  :)
<Kilos> hi AudaciousTUX 
<AudaciousTUX> hi Kilos 
<AudaciousTUX> searching for a good cover pic :p
<Kilos> what is your national flower or animal
<Kilos> or best export product
<Kilos> other than geeks
<zaki> water lily and royal bangle tiger. :p
<pavlushka> Kilos: once it was Jute, we called it Golden Fiber for that, and now ready made Garments.
<zaki> welcome wxl
<Kilos> hi wxl 
<pavlushka> Welcome wxl !
<wxl> o/
<Kilos> what would you suggest for fb pic
<Kilos> national flower or animal
<Kilos> or whatelse
<wxl> anything that doesn't involve violence
<zaki> people like to do things here in funny ways!
<pavlushka> Hello kamrul !
<wxl> maybe a combination of something particularly bangledeshy along with the ubuntu logs
<wxl> logos
<kamrul> hi pavlushka 
<AudaciousTUX> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=643944149038732&set=oa.10152682040602217&type=3&theater not so bad as cover pic :p
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> pity its not kde
<AudaciousTUX> :v
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> unity is fine
<Kilos> better than a guy getting murdered
<AudaciousTUX> yah.... but kde is better :D
<Kilos> hehe
<AudaciousTUX> :p
 * ahoneybun uses KDE so is bias
<Kilos> and zaki and i
 * pavlushka thinks its not fare or white.
 * pavlushka feels cornered :(
<AudaciousTUX> too big for cover :(
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: use some touch ;) 
<zaki> AudaciousTUX: they are desktop wallpapers!
<pavlushka> half lol
<AudaciousTUX> that screenshot was taken long long ago....  :'(
<pavlushka> ahoneybun: like gimp, you know?
<Kilos> AudaciousTUX what about the text in bangla
<ahoneybun> pavlushka: what about gimp?
<AudaciousTUX> where??
<AudaciousTUX> nope... conky running zaki 
<pavlushka> ahoneybun: to reduce the canvas size to fit it as FB cover
<ahoneybun> yea you could use it
<pavlushka> ahoneybun: sorry ahoneybun , that was a wrong ping, <pavlushka> ahoneybun: like gimp, you know?, meant for AudaciousTUX , whew
<AudaciousTUX> but converting 1366x768 to 315xsomething seems difficult :'( 
<AudaciousTUX> actually it doesn,t look bad :D
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: dont know about conky, but will check it. and not atleast difficult with gimp, I find it equivalent to Photoshop, and even better, the size of the app, much less.
<pavlushka> kamrul: we will keep trying to fix your wifi disconnection, just have some patience :)
<AudaciousTUX> well i had problem with wifi too.... increasing tx power fixed it :D
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: so why you kept quiet for kamrul? grrrrr
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: not fare or even white, :p
<AudaciousTUX> lol :p
<AudaciousTUX> most of the time i keep my pc turned on to listen youtube music :D
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: aha, now I know.
<AudaciousTUX> damn.... i forgot about this pic https://www.dropbox.com/s/3p0sgvco9l4v7ar/51a4bd11d22f318859.jpg?dl=0 :3
<Kilos> that a good one
<Kilos> you guys decide
<zaki> how to do that? increse that tx power? 
<AudaciousTUX> wow... i've accidentally deleted previous cover pic -_- 
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: accidents are good, now add a new one, :p
<AudaciousTUX> ow na... ache ache :D
<Kilos> hehe
<AudaciousTUX> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=643944149038732&set=oa.10152682040602217&type=3&theater i'm safe :')
<Kilos> hehe
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: dont repeat it, mistake of not mistaking, coz then I'll make you safe by locking you in a safe, :p
<AudaciousTUX> :3
<AudaciousTUX> lol :v
<Kilos> AudaciousTUX how come you arent brining lots of ubuntu users here?
<Kilos> bringing
<Kilos> your fb has so many followers
<AudaciousTUX> yah... but can't even find a people to answer other questions... end of the day i've to answer maximum questions... that can be answered by any ubuntu user :3
<Kilos> bring them here
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: posted some on FB, approve it.
<Kilos> ill help where i can
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: you should always have trust in me (us) - Van Hallen, :p
<AudaciousTUX> tried a lot.... a meetup may solve this :(
<kamrul> ok pavlushka 
<pavlushka> kamrul: what is ok about? your wifi?
<walrider> ahoneybun: hi
<walrider> wxl: hi 
<Kilos> hi walrider 
<walrider> helo unck Kilos: 
<ahoneybun> heyo walrider
<walrider> how u doing 
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: I have already been there once but none of you showed up, and will be there again on October to my convenience.
<walrider> ahoneybun: u from ??
<Kilos> ok ty and you lad
<AudaciousTUX> :o when?? pavlushka 
<walrider> Kilos: im so so streaming in some online radio service 
<Kilos> ok guys bed time for me
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: at the FOSSBD 16.04 release party
<Kilos> see you tomorrow
<pavlushka> Kilos: Night night!
<walrider> Kilos: goood night uncl 
<pavlushka> kamrul: see ya.
<Kilos> oh yes pavlushka 
<Kilos> put that link in your wiki page
<Kilos> night all
<AudaciousTUX> :o
<AudaciousTUX> gn Kilos 
<pavlushka> and Hello walrider , how is it going, your internship?
<zaki> good night guys. :)
<pavlushka> Night Guys!
#ubuntu-bd 2016-08-13
<pavlushka> Good Morning everyone!
<pavlushka> Hello ahoneybun and wxl :)
<ahoneybun> happy 12am
<zaki> morning everyone. :)
<pavlushka> morning zaki !
<zaki> good morning pavlushka :)
<pavlushka> zaki: So how are you? how is it going?
<pnazs> hello everyone
<pavlushka> aha, hello pnazs !
<pnazs> how r u vai?
<pavlushka> pnazs: I am just getting a fever I guess, otherwise cool, :p
<pavlushka> pnazs: and how is it going for you?
<pavlushka> pnazs: and how is it going for you?
<pnazs> good vai.. i am watching Mr. Robot season 2
<pavlushka> ahoneybun: happy 2.30 am.
<pavlushka> pnazs: cool, you got a problem with system fonts/locals, is that fixed?
<pnazs> yes. fixed
<pavlushka> pnazs: how? :)
<pnazs> ha ha. i reinstalled.
<pavlushka> I was a little busy, so cant look into it much at that time, :(
<pnazs> no problem vai. its ok.
<pavlushka> pnazs: but that's not the efficient way, you are supposed to dig in, you are smart enough to do that, :p
<pavlushka> pnazs: do you have any issue now?
<pnazs> yes i wanted to. but i hadn't much time. i was in a running js course and it was a interrupt for me. to save time and to keep me in track, i took the shortcut. :)
<pnazs> no. now i am fine.
<pavlushka> pnazs: that's ok, are you registered with launchpad.net?
<pnazs> no.
<pavlushka> Morning Kilos !
<pnazs> hello Kilos!
<pavlushka> pnazs: then just register with it, launchpad.net, :)
<pnazs> ok. i am going
<pavlushka> pnazs: where?
<Kilos> morning pavlushka pnazs 
<pnazs> launchpad.net
<pavlushka> pnazs: ha ha ha, yes please.
<pnazs> hi hi hi. okay
<pavlushka> cant walk, but gotta run now, will be back later guys, have fun, :)
<Kilos> go well
<pnazs> registration complete
<ahoneybun> making an LP accoung?
<ahoneybun> *account
<Kilos> hi codeur 
<Kilos> ohi rezwan
<Kilos> you still up ahoneybun 
<Kilos> whew
<codeur> hi Kilos :)
<codeur> where is ahoneybun located? it is middle of the day here
<Kilos> usa
<codeur> hmm
<Kilos> he is visiting
<codeur> visiting USA?
<Kilos> no visiting us here
<codeur> oh okay
<Kilos> the other guys are out working but hang around and pavlushka and zaki will appear
<Kilos> :)
<Kilos> hard to be online and still work as well
<codeur> yeah
<codeur> How are you doing Kilos ?
<Kilos> im ok ty codeur and you?
<codeur> I'm fine
<pavlushka> Hello codeur | Rezwan :), whassup?
<pavlushka> Hello Tuhin ! how is the business going, :p
<Tuhin> hello
<Tuhin> not much work
<Tuhin> how about you pavlushka?
<pavlushka> Tuhin: I am a little feverish, it crippled me a bit, so work in progress halted in the middle, :)
<pavlushka> trying to take rest.
<pavlushka> if that helps.
<Tuhin> oh, get well soon
<pavlushka> Tuhin: keep me in your prayers, :)
<Tuhin> ok
<Tuhin> what work was in progress?
<pavlushka> some construction work, and farm maintenance.
<Tuhin> i m doing some construction too
<Tuhin> what kind of farm?
<pavlushka> Tea Farm
<Tuhin> since when u own the tea farm?
<pavlushka> lol, I guess around year 2000!!!!
<Tuhin> so u got lots of experience
<Tuhin> why coffee isn't cultivated in BD?
<pavlushka> nah, its the time of inception of the farm, but I was not regular in-control, my dad was.
<Tuhin> still, u saw how he manages
<pavlushka> and dont know about coffee much.
<pavlushka> yes
<Tuhin> tea farm needs hill type land right?
<pavlushka> not always, there are many elements, like ph level, weather condition.
<Tuhin> i guess BD weather not ok for coffee
<pavlushka> hill type lands has the suitable weather conditions, slope landing, which always drains out the water, which is good, but not the suitable ph level. 
<Tuhin> hm
<pavlushka> so they need to re-condition the soil
<Tuhin> see, u know alot
<pavlushka> but here in our region, we have a Tea friendly ph level in the soil, that's the bonus point. but flat land, water draining is a challenge here.
<Tuhin> some crop needs water adn tea needs to draining water
<Tuhin> what fine design of nature
<pavlushka> Tea needs both, draining when much, irrigation in time of drought, bottom line is, it needs proper care.
<pavlushka> and specially shade trees, to have a half shady env.
<Tuhin> hm
<pavlushka> and yes, about hills, High altitude gives Tea, a better quality, :(
<Tuhin> get hilly land?
<pavlushka> ha ha ha
<Tuhin> take lease?
<pavlushka> may be
<pavlushka> I go eat.
<zaki> wb pavlushka
<pavlushka> wb zaki :p
<zaki> brb
<zaki> hi eprbata
<RemonShai> pavlushka, কেমন আছেন...?
<Kilos> hi RemonShai 
<Kilos> and za
<Kilos> ai!
<RemonShai> Kilos, im back....  how're you..??
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<RemonShai> Kilos, not so good.... my exam near to hand.
<RemonShai> & my preparation is not so good....
<zaki> hello pavlushka Tuhin RemonShai and others. 
<zaki> hi codeur
<RemonShai> hello bro zaki....!
<zaki> how are you RemonShai? how's everything?
<zaki> hi Kilos
<RemonShai> zaki, not so good, bro..../ cause my exam is near to hand & my preparation less😞
<zaki> what exam?
<zaki> 2nd year final?
<zaki> same here man, my semister final will start from 16 august.
<RemonShai> zaki no, 3'rd year final.... & a improve xm too...
<Kilos> RemonShai study harder man
<Kilos> hi zaki 
<RemonShai> Kilos, in a short time, too many course... in 7 month 8 course...
<Kilos> study as much as you can
<Kilos> but dont give up and say there is too much so dont study at all
<RemonShai> I never give up hope... inshalllah, I do well in my exam.
<zaki> RemonShai: NU?
<RemonShai> zaki, yea....
<RemonShai> anyone... use mathematica....?
<zaki> so nu is developping. :D final in 7 month?
<RemonShai> zaki, are you think, this is developing...!!! its a cross fire...
<zaki> he he. 
<zaki> think about us, 4 month 8 course with a lab class.
<zaki> sorry 6 course.
<zaki> welcome bluebird
<pavlushka> QA tell RemonShai that I have used Mathematica but almost forgot :p but may be we can work it out, :)
<QA> pavlushka: Sure, I'll tell RemonShai on freenode
<pavlushka> zaki: what is nu?
<zaki> pavlushka: is codeur is rezwan?
<pavlushka> yep
<zaki> national university!
<pavlushka> ha ha
<zaki> :D 
<zaki> hey bluebird
<zaki> how are you?
<bluebird> I am fine.
<pavlushka> Hello bluebird !
<bluebird> I should appear as ARNAB DAS
<zaki> where are you from? 
<pavlushka> ha ha ha
<zaki> oh now i know! :) 
<bluebird> ASHUGANJ
<pavlushka> There is a song Named Bluebird of Christina Perry, :)
<zaki> 9y0
<pavlushka> So bluebird , how are you enjoying the Live Olympic?
<pavlushka> or Olympics
<bluebird> taking rest man.jetlag is annoying.
<pavlushka> bluebird: so you haven't started yet, :p
<zaki> QA: coffee please
<QA> zaki: There isn't a pot on
<pavlushka> QA coffee on
 * QA washes some mugs
<pavlushka> join us zaki
<pavlushka> and everyone who is interested, :)
<zaki> pavlushka: why there never a mog for me!
<bluebird> which client are you using?
<zaki> QA: coffee on
<QA> zaki: There's already a pot on. If you ask nicely, maybe you can have a cup
<pavlushka> zaki: now you can say "QA coffee please"
<zaki> QA: coffee please
<QA> zaki: Alrighty
<pavlushka> zaki: the initial command is "QA coffee on"
<zaki> oh
<pavlushka> zaki: and joining in is "QA coffee please".
<pavlushka> QA coffee large
<QA> pavlushka: Excuse me?
<zaki> ha ha.
<pavlushka> QA make it large
<QA> pavlushka: Huh?
<pavlushka> QA how do I use coffee please
<QA> pavlushka: Times coffee brewing and reserves cups for people. You can use it like this:
<QA>   coffee (on|please)
<zaki> pavlushka: so you have tea farm there? ;)
<pavlushka> zaki: yep and ordering coffee here, :P
<zaki> lol. :D 
<QA> Coffee's ready for pavlushka and zaki!
<pavlushka> QA ty
<QA> Only a pleasure pavlushka
<zaki> QA: ty
<QA> Only a pleasure zaki
<pavlushka> zaki: there is a command like "coffee for all" & "Large" , Kilos knows it, or I can trace it back from the logs, :p
<zaki> QA: coffee for all
<QA> Rock up with your mugs with sugar added already all you geeks
<zaki> QA: define honolulu
<QA> zaki: Honolulu n 1: the capital and largest city of Hawaii; located on a large bay on the island of Oahu [syn: {Honolulu}, {capital of Hawaii}, {Hawaiian capital}]
<bluebird> quit
<zaki> pavlushka: http://www.answers.com/Q/Where_does_the_super_computer_use_in_Bangladesh
<pavlushka> QA rusk please
<QA> pavlushka: Sorry...
<zaki> rusk? 
<pavlushka> QA rusks please
<QA> Help yourself pavlushka There are 2 boxes on top of the fridge :)
 * pavlushka laughing
<pavlushka> QA define rusks
<QA> pavlushka: I don't know about rusks. Maybe you meant Russ, Rusk or rusk?
<zaki> it's a baby food
<zaki> :P
<pavlushka> QA define rusk
<QA> pavlushka: Rusk \Rusk\, n. [Sp. rosca de mar sea rusks, a kind of biscuit, rosca properly meaning, a screw, spiral.] 1. A kind of light, soft bread made with yeast and eggs, often toasted or crisped in an oven; or, a kind of sweetened biscuit. [1913 Webster]  2. A kind of light, hard cake or bread, as for stores. --Smart. [1913 Webster]  3. Bread or cake which has
<QA> been made brown and crisp, and afterwards grated, or pulverized in a mortar. [1913 W…
<zaki> wb
<pavlushka> wb bluebird 
 * pavlushka handing some rusks through under the table to zaki & bluebird 
<pavlushka> p. s. our tables are hollow, :p
<zaki> he he. :D 
<pavlushka> Tuhin:  want some?
<zaki> QA: rusks please
<QA> Help yourself zaki There are 2 boxes on top of the fridge :)
<zaki> we'll found 2 boxes there always. ;) pavlushka :p 
<pavlushka> zaki: yep, might go empty but still there will be two boxes, :)
<zaki> he he. we have to save one for our guest. :D 
<pavlushka> zaki: so its Nayan from BCC, :)
<zaki> hmm. is nayan alive ? know anything? :p 
<pavlushka> zaki: strange!! http://defence.pk/threads/supercomputer-in-bangladesh.264912/
<zaki> yea seen that 1st. google show that top of the page.
<zaki> and in that forum some member from our country. see? 
<pavlushka> zaki: those are fake names, :p, you can take a name like pkrocks, right?
<pavlushka> zaki: http://www.iub.edu.bd/articles/index/588/IUB-s-First-Super-Computer
<zaki> he he.
<zaki> nice. :)
<pavlushka> :)
<pavlushka> bbl
<zaki> Kilos: 
<Kilos> hehe
<zaki> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi zaki 
<zaki> QA: rusks please
<QA> Help yourself zaki There are 2 boxes on top of the fridge :)
<zaki> ;)
<Kilos> haha
<zaki> Kilos: offtopic https://www.dropbox.com/home?preview=freeubuntupng.png
<zaki> an old image from ubuntu-bd google plus.  
<Kilos> i go to my dropbox with that link
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> what is it about
<zaki> https://s19.postimg.org/tz8fl9dgj/freeubuntupng.png try this
<Kilos> hahaha
<zaki> :p taht post is from 2012
<zaki> btw why i can't log in to this site? http://spreadubuntu.org
<Kilos> what have you guys done today
<Kilos> i slept all afternoon, with a pain in chest
<Kilos> i want you all members before i die
<pavlushka> Kilos: how are you now?
<Kilos> ok but pain still there
<zaki> nothing much. Remonshai came here and bluebird 
<Kilos> too high up left side to be heart
<zaki> take rest. 
<zaki> pavlushka: Sorry, that is not a valid OpenID. Please ensure you have spelled your ID correctly.
<Kilos> so did you invite bluebird to hang out here
<pavlushka> Kilos: I did some purchase of construction material and the pushing the cart loaded with those material as no one else was available, :p
<zaki> in this site: http://spreadubuntu.org
<Kilos> sjoe
<pavlushka> then pushing the cart
<Kilos> oh yes im a member there
<Kilos> partial admin too
<Kilos> but i also get that message
<zaki> is this a error ?
<Kilos> yes i heard someone complain about it before
<zaki> that contribute link is also not working
<Kilos> the main admin guys are very busy
<zaki> pavlushka: so you have done hard works today. 
<pavlushka> ha ha, even with a feverish body, sigh, and paid the tip to the cart puller, :p
<Kilos> lol
<zaki> he he.
<Kilos> pavlushka you have joined spread ubuntu hey?
<Kilos> didnt we join together?
<pavlushka> ahm
<pavlushka> almost yes
<pavlushka> bbl, 20 mins
<Kilos> i also get that message about the id
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> working on spreadubuntu. pleia2 also get same error message, and has filed a bug report
<Kilos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/spreadubuntu/+bug/1414359
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 1414359 in SpreadUbuntu "Log in doesn't work on spreadubuntu at the moment" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Kilos> zaki you and pavlushka also go add to that bug report so more importance is added
<Kilos> at the top left tick yes it affects me
<Kilos> https://lists.launchpad.net/spreadubuntu/msg00307.html
<zaki> Kilos: done.
<Kilos> ty
<pavlushka> Kilos: done
<pavlushka> Hello kamrul 
<Kilos> ty pav
<Kilos> im asking some more guys to say it affects them as well
<pavlushka> Kilos: how is your chest pain now?
<Kilos> not unbearable lad
<Kilos> might even be a pulled muscle
<ahoneybun> I was sleeping Kilos
<pavlushka> Kilos: dont be so sure.
<Kilos> ah cool ahoneybun 
<pavlushka> Hello ahoneybun , how was the sleep?
<ahoneybun> fine
<zaki> wb ahoneybun
<Kilos> i want to play around with ops here, see if i have it right
<Kilos> /cs op #ubuntu-bd
<Kilos> hmm...
<ahoneybun> need your name
<Kilos> you need my name ahoneybun ?
<Kilos> miles
<ahoneybun> no the nick
<ahoneybun> mm
<Kilos> haha now im lost
<ahoneybun> I can't be op it seems
<Kilos> i am op here
<ahoneybun>  /cs op #ubuntu-bd Kilos
<ahoneybun> like that
<Kilos> its the amount of flags to give someone i struggle with
<Kilos> see i leave for 3 months in australia with my daughter and her mom in 17 days and would like to give pavel ops for when im offline
<Kilos> i have lotsa flags but too stupid to know how to use them
<Kilos> +AViotv
<ahoneybun> Kilos: ask in #ubuntu-ops
<Kilos> cool ty
<ahoneybun> np
<Kilos> hmm...
<zaki> Kilos: had dinner?
<zaki> and pavlushka?
<Kilos> yes ty
<zaki> how are you now? 
<Kilos> ok ty, seems to be easing now
<zaki> :) 
<pavlushka> zaki: having my dinner atm.
<zaki> how is it? :p 
<zaki> eating alone can cause bad things! :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> fat bellies
<Kilos> and rude eating habits
<zaki> he he. 
 * pavlushka eating fast, with bigger gulp.
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> unhealthy
<Kilos> eat slow and chew well
<Kilos> do you guys get beetroot there
<Kilos> maybe call them beets
<pavlushka> Kilos: kidding, i usually eat slow, and with feverish condition, even slower, seems tasteless
<pavlushka> wb ahoneybun !
<ahoneybun> never left
<pavlushka> wb AudaciousTUX 
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> ahoneybun: oops, again wrong ping
<ahoneybun> XD
<AudaciousTUX> hi all
<ahoneybun> I can't do much either Kilos as I don't have power in here
<pavlushka> coz here used be only one nick with initial A, so A was enough to complete with tab
<ahoneybun>  /cs op #ubuntu-bd Kilos
<Kilos> ill do whatever is necessary ahoneybun , just need to be able to call for support now and again
<ahoneybun>  /cs op #ubuntu-bd ahoneybun
<Kilos> i have ops here
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: so, how was the day?
<ahoneybun> I know
<AudaciousTUX> as usual boring.... :3
<Kilos> see mine works ahoneybun 
<ahoneybun> I know
<ahoneybun> lol
<Kilos> try deop yourslf
<ahoneybun> new in here, I am
<Kilos> you sound like yoda
<ahoneybun> nope
<ahoneybun> can't
<Kilos> i think  thats his name
<Kilos> thats my problem i need to be able to add the flags that allow you to be able to deop yourself
<ahoneybun> it is
<pavlushka> Kilos: and yes we have beet roots here.
<ahoneybun> you need admins right Kilos?
<Kilos> pavlushka chew beets as much as possible, then your body creates nitric oxide which helps keep you healthy
<Kilos> i have admin rights i think
<Kilos> just dunno how to give them to someone else
<zaki> wow Kilos about brrt roots. thnx
<ahoneybun> list shows Kilos, belkinsa and the IRC Council
<pavlushka> Kilos: its not the season, and only available in capital during off-season., 
<pavlushka> Helllo kamrul !
<Kilos> im sure im doing something wrong with adding the +AoP or something
<zaki> welcome back kamrul
<ahoneybun>  /msg chanserv flags #ubuntu-bd pavlushka +AViotv
<ahoneybun> Kilos: ^
<ahoneybun> maybe that
<ahoneybun> same rights as yours
<Kilos>  [Notice] -ChanServ- You are not authorized to execute this command.
<Kilos> sigh
<ahoneybun> mm
<pavlushka> Kilos: may be you need some  hggdh, :p
<Kilos> lol yeah
<Kilos> i have admin but cant grant any power to others
<Kilos> something is wrong somewhere
<Kilos> aybe i need to get other authority from chanserv
<pavlushka> Kilos: nope, you have selective op I think.
<Kilos> then thats not good enough
<ahoneybun> alright
<ahoneybun> who made the channel?
<Kilos> i still have many locos to revive and cant spent 6 months on each one
<Kilos> ekushey
<ahoneybun> and they are MIA?
<Kilos> he told me he was too busy then just disappeared
<ahoneybun> no co founder?
<pavlushka> like authorizing some normal user to run only a limited admin commands.
<pavlushka> ahoneybun: nope
<Kilos> all these channels should be ubuntu controlled imo
<ahoneybun> Kilos: the IRC Council has the same control as this ekushey
<Kilos> not one founder owner
<ahoneybun> so they can fix it
<pavlushka> ahoneybun: ah yes, i was about to say that.
<pavlushka> hggdh oped Kilos here.
<ahoneybun> Kilos: once we do fix this let's update : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ahoneybun> with the new Contact
<Kilos> yes good idea
<ahoneybun> I have them sometimes
<Kilos> haha
<pavlushka> welcome hggdh !
<Kilos> hi hggdh 
<hggdh> pavlushka: thank you, and good evening
<hggdh> Kilos: cheers
 * ahoneybun lets Kilos take over
<Kilos> when i opsomeone he has no powers
<Kilos> he cannot even deop himself
<Kilos> ty ahoneybun 
<hggdh> what commands are tried? you are not *full* ops
<ahoneybun> let's get Kilos up to full op and have a backup no hggdh?
<Kilos> when i try add +anything i get a message that that flag isnt online
<hggdh> ack
<Kilos> i thought i was doing it wrong
<hggdh> give me some 10 min, one of my dogs is vomiting ll over the house
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> bad food
<Kilos> or ate green grass
<Kilos> they do that to get rid of food thats not happy inside
<Kilos> haha then often they eat that again and are fine
<Kilos> oh hggdh and full ops on -pk as well please
<Kilos> so i can do the same there
<pavlushka> hggdh: how many dogs you have?
<hggdh> pavlushka: nowadays two, one lab 13 years old, and another 18 months
<hggdh> Kilos: you are set
<Kilos> ty hggdh 
<pavlushka> hggdh: another 13 years old's breed please :)
<hggdh> Kilos: to set capabilities on others, use /msg chanserv flags #ubuntu-bd +<some string>
<Kilos> cool ty sir . sorry to trouble you again
<hggdh> Kilos: <some string> is a sequnce of capabilities, and it can be at most the same capabilities you yourself have
<pavlushka> hggdh: is that a Labrador too?
<Kilos> you know why i needed this hey
<Kilos> ?
<hggdh> Kilos: so that you can set and pass over admin of the channel to the local folks
<Kilos> thats the idea ty , and because im going to aus for 3 months and not sure how much online time i will have
<hggdh> pavlushka: yes, another lab (which, by chance, was bitten by a copperhead (venomous snake common in the area) about a moth ago
<Kilos> ouch
<hggdh> it was iffy for a hile
<hggdh> *while
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> not nice when you have snakes around
<pavlushka> oh my
<Kilos> hggdh do i have the same on -pk?
<hggdh> Kilos: mistake on the command. It is /msg chanserv flags #ubuntu-bd <nick> +<some string>
<Kilos> i need to be able to hand over there as well please
<hggdh> I forgot the nick
<Kilos> cool ty sir
<hggdh> Kilos: yes, you have the same capablities on -pk
<Kilos> cool
<pavlushka> and to my knowledge from NG , copperheads are mayo toxic
<Kilos> its a rattlesnake isnt it
<pavlushka> hemo toxic
<hggdh> no, not a rattlesnake, but from the same subfamily (crotalinae)
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> i dont like snakes
<pavlushka> hggdh: you have two dogs, 13 years old and another one even older?
<Kilos> they are the cause of all the cheeky women on earth
 * Kilos hides
<hggdh> pavlushka: no, the other one is 18 *months*
<Kilos> 13 is old for a dog
<pavlushka> it is a viper family snake i guess.
<hggdh> is, vipers
<pavlushka> hggdh: wow kitty~~~
<hggdh> pavlushka: still a puppy, around 70 pounds
<pavlushka> 18 months
<hggdh> should not grow much now, though (and thanks)
<pavlushka> I have raised few dogs in my house, :p
<ahoneybun> nice Kilos has power
<pavlushka> none of them are here now. :(
<hggdh> we used to have four dogs (which we called the musketeers: we had three, then we rescued another one)
<pavlushka> ha ha ha
<zaki> my one died! :(
<Kilos> i just need to know what flags to give
<pavlushka> zaki: awe!
<Kilos> hggdh what are the standard flags to give someone
<hggdh> Kilos: usually +Aiotv is enough for most ops actions
<Kilos> so they have good controll
<Kilos> cool lemme try that ty
<Kilos> woot
<ahoneybun> nice
<Kilos> ahoneybun can you deop yourself
<pavlushka> Kilos: first, let him op himself, :p
<hggdh> for you to see who has capabilities in a channel, use /msg chanserv access <channel> list
<ahoneybun> works
<Kilos> woot
<Kilos> ty hggdh 
<hggdh> welcome
<pavlushka> ty hggdh , and good luck to your dogs, puppies.
<hggdh> pavlushka: thank you. Cheers
<Kilos> now i can go on holiday and not worry about you guys
<Kilos> cheers hggdh 
<pavlushka> hggdh: cheers
<hggdh> Kilos: hope you have a nice stay at Oz
<Kilos> thanks ill try be online as much as possible
<Kilos> pavlushka op yourself
<zaki> welcome dipraw
 * ahoneybun tries to login into the wiki
<Kilos> hi dipraw 
<pavlushka> dipraw: is that done?
<ahoneybun> you should deop yourself pavlushka
<ahoneybun> only op up when you need to ban, kick and such
<pavlushka> ahoneybun: alrighto
<ahoneybun> Kilos: you want pavlushka as a point of contact
<ahoneybun> ?
<Kilos> yes please
<Kilos> he is the active one here now
<Kilos> and zaki if needed
<Kilos> your workload gets heavier pavlushka 
<pavlushka> +1 for zaki, :p
<zaki> he he. :D 
<Kilos> ahoneybun ^^
<Kilos> its so nice having ubuntu friends all over the world
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: would you like to work on it?
<ahoneybun> https://launchpad.net/~pavelsayekat?
<pavlushka> ahoneybun: yep
<ahoneybun> https://launchpad.net/~z4ki
<ahoneybun> ?
<zaki> yes :)
<Kilos> AudaciousTUX now you guys can start building a cool site for bd
<Kilos> on launchpad so you get karma
<Kilos> pavlushka and zaki have to help as well
<Kilos> so teach them please
<pavlushka> Kilos: always and anytime, :)
<Kilos> wow have you noticed how many nicks are in pk
<zaki> i'm ready
<Kilos> bd lagging behind now
<ahoneybun> done
<zaki> oh my, 35 
<ahoneybun> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList/Local
<Kilos> thank you so much ahoneybun 
<ahoneybun> of course
<ahoneybun> pavlushka: can you op zaki ?
<ahoneybun> yep works
<Kilos> w000t
<Kilos> zaki deop
<ahoneybun> just in case zaki can work
<Kilos> good to have a backup guy always
<pavlushka> ahoneybun: I always try to keep backups :p
<Kilos> especially in todays circumstances
<AudaciousTUX> anyone called me??
<Kilos> of course
<zaki> not authorized
<Kilos> ah
<ahoneybun> mm
<pavlushka> Kilos: you have to set it in the access list
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> try now zaki 
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: scroll up, many one pinged you.
<Kilos> AudaciousTUX its all work young man
<Kilos> bazaarwork
 * ahoneybun prefers git
<AudaciousTUX> well still couldn't understand :p pavlushka 
<Kilos> git on launchpad?
<ahoneybun> it's there
<ahoneybun> though I mostly use github
<Kilos> [20:05] <Kilos> AudaciousTUX now you guys can start building a cool site for bd
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: you have to work on with the global community, :p
<Kilos> github is too difficult for me
<AudaciousTUX> yah... i read that... but how?? Kilos 
<Kilos> oh arent you a site builder
<ahoneybun> it's super easy Kilos
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: and with the locals as well, :P
<AudaciousTUX> oh.... i'm too noob for that maybe :3 pavlushka 
<ahoneybun> when it works 
<zaki> Kilos: pavlushka ahoneybunit worked now. 
<ahoneybun> https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Git
<Kilos> ahoneybun i cant do code, head doesnt remember things
<Kilos> im an irc greeter bot
<ahoneybun> mm
<Kilos> you havent read my wiki page hehe
<ahoneybun> Kilos: https://github.com/ahoneybun/fresh-install-script
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: no, you are not.
<Kilos> i will look ty
<AudaciousTUX> pavlushka:  :') 
<ahoneybun> who has the domain?
<AudaciousTUX> how can i start?? pavlushka 
<ahoneybun> ubuntu-bd.org ?
<AudaciousTUX> ubuntu-bd.org??
<AudaciousTUX> russel john maybe
<Kilos> you build a site
<ahoneybun> google domains has some tools to make one
<ahoneybun> really depends on what you need
<Kilos> then ill get someone to point  the link from the wiki to the site
<ahoneybun> wordpress handles most things I think
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: first build a site for BD
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: is good with WP, and i can help him as well.
<Kilos> well move the link from the wiki to the site then the site must point to your wiki
<ahoneybun> http://usefoss.com/
<ahoneybun> WP is pretty awesome
<AudaciousTUX> i was planning to use discourse... but others not agreed to create a forum
<Kilos> you dont get karma in wordpress
<ahoneybun> who cares about karma?
<pavlushka> lol
<Kilos> we need new member ahoneybun and they need karme
<Kilos> a
<AudaciousTUX> then i worked on a wp theme.... 
<ahoneybun> sorry karma does NOTHING
<AudaciousTUX> :v we'll add karma plugin 3:)
<ahoneybun> be proud of your work and efforts over karma
<Kilos> then why does the board always check for karma
<pavlushka> Kilos:  that could be achieved some other ways, :p
<Kilos> its traditional
<pavlushka> karma
<pavlushka> lol @ AudaciousTUX 
<Kilos> well pavlushka its all in the hands of you guys
<ahoneybun> Kilos: LP takes it away from time to time when you don't work I think
<ahoneybun> I never look at it
<Kilos> yes it took my liitle bit
<Kilos> hehe
<pavlushka> rofl @ Kilos 
<AudaciousTUX> i can't even vote up a answer on stack overflow or askubuntu bcoz of reputaion .... can't find a way to increase it :3
<ahoneybun> I mean I don't have a lot either: https://launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt
<Kilos> haha thats 4 times as much as i ever had
<ahoneybun> I have some from translations XD
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: first post a usefool, good question, and with editing / correcting others post
<ahoneybun> I don't speak any language other then english
<Kilos> but i have connected africa and now having success with bd and pk
<ahoneybun> also don't know what soyuz is 
<pavlushka> * useful
<Kilos> soyuz is the space station isnt it
<pavlushka> yes
<ahoneybun> idk it's on LP karma lol
<ahoneybun> https://launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/+karma
<pavlushka> of USSR
<pavlushka> lol @ ahoneybun 
<ahoneybun> I just have my LoCo domain forwarding to a IP
<ahoneybun> http://ubuntu-fl.org/
<Kilos> how come you have karma from soyuz
<ahoneybun> still a WIP
<ahoneybun> no clue
<Kilos> hahaha
<AudaciousTUX> missing linux.ekushey.com :'(
<Kilos> point some my way
<ahoneybun> maybe it's from Mark
<ahoneybun> idk
<Kilos> haha
<ahoneybun> I had one meeting with him
<Kilos> next i apply for LC
<pavlushka> yep may be, lol
<ahoneybun> LoCo Counicl?
<pavlushka> wow @ ahoneybun 
<ahoneybun> *Council
<Kilos> yip then all of this will be easier
<ahoneybun> not in person pavlushka
<pavlushka> on irc?
<ahoneybun> video chat
<Kilos> i battled in the beginning because i was told i dont have council rights
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: your askubuntu link please
<ahoneybun> had a Catchup KC and UCC
<pavlushka> ahoneybun: that's better
<AudaciousTUX> wait a min
<AudaciousTUX> http://askubuntu.com/users/113379/tanjim-hossain
<Kilos> i dont even have one of those links
<Kilos> za peeps nursed me so didnt need anyone else
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: but you have a better http://stackoverflow.com/users/1939796/tanjim-hossain profile, ^^
<pavlushka> Kilos: your ZA guys are experts, unlike ours, :p
<Kilos> yes i was very lucky
<Kilos> but you are getting there quickly
<Kilos> just keep studying
<pavlushka> Kilos: and they are lucky too, the ZA guys, :p
<AudaciousTUX> yah...  pavlushka ... but maybe not enough for asking question... :(
<AudaciousTUX> btw... bye all
<Kilos> cheers AudaciousTUX 
<Kilos> be good
<pavlushka> Kilos: AudaciousTUX is mistaking, he can post to that forum,
<zaki> 23 reputation. enough
<pavlushka> next time
<pavlushka> zaki: but on askubuntu, not on stackoverflow.
<pavlushka> zaki: you have to earn rep for each forum individually
<zaki> oh!
<Kilos> sjoe
<pavlushka> zaki: are you on askubuntu or stack overflow? all are of same network stackexchange
<zaki> yea know about that. 
<zaki> 23 reputation about tanjim not me. 
<Kilos> we are moving ahead guys
 * Kilos happy
<Kilos> now get tose fb peeps here
<Kilos> s/tose/those
<zaki> ask ubuntu, English language & usage, meta stack exchange,stack overflow, unix & linux all are of same network stackexchange?? pavlushka
<zaki> those are like cahnnels, right?
<zaki> Kilos:  :)
<pavlushka> zaki: sub networks
<pavlushka> zaki: are you registered with any of those?
<zaki> yes.
<zaki> ahoneybun: http://usefoss.com/index.php/2015/09/19/why-i-love-plasma/ nice post. 
<zaki> all of those. pavlushka
<pavlushka> zaki: post the links please.
<zaki> but i'm not active. :(
<zaki> pavlushka: what link? http://unix.stackexchange.com/ ?
<pavlushka> zaki: your profile link
<zaki> http://unix.stackexchange.com/users/180465/zaki
<zaki> http://stackoverflow.com/users/5998508/zaki
<zaki> they are all same.
<zaki> http://askubuntu.com/users/460356/zaki
<pavlushka> zaki: one link is enough, will lead to the others, :p
<zaki> its funny, can duplicate one profile to all of them. dont have to edit one by one. 
<zaki> nice.
<zaki> like "ubuntu one"
<pavlushka> :)
<pavlushka> Good night Guys!
<Kilos> sleep well pavlushka im crashing soon too
<zaki> night pavlushka sleep tight
<zaki> and have a sweet dream :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i dreamed i was fighting the other night and kicked my laptop off the bed
<zaki> lol. :P
<zaki> i was like that in my childhood.
<Kilos> haha
<zaki> several times i fall from my bed. :(  :3
<zaki> he he
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> maybe im heading into second childhood
<zaki> may be. :p
<zaki> when you are going to sleep? 
<zaki> please take rest Kilos
<Kilos> i will lad dont worry
<zaki> pavlushka is sick too. seasonal fever may be.
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> sleep tight. see you tomorrow
<zaki> hmm
<zaki> night Kilos
<zaki> :) 
<Kilos> :D
<zaki> QA: coffee on
 * QA flips the salt-timer
<QA> Coffee's ready for zaki!
<zaki> QA: coffee please
<QA> zaki: There isn't a pot on
<zaki> :|
<zaki> QA: ty
<QA> Only a pleasure zaki
<zaki> wb AudaciousTUX
#ubuntu-bd 2016-08-14
<pavlushka> Morning everyone!
<NaSb> Ping pavlushka
<pavlushka> NaSb: Thanks, for keeping the promise, and keep it keeping, :p
<pavlushka> NaSb: as always, I am here to help whenever it is possible for me, :)
<NaSb> After my MidTerm Exam I've totally lost my brain -_-
<pavlushka> NaSb: we have here two more Ubuntu Members, ahoneybun and wxl :)
<pavlushka> NaSb: that's good for a break, :p
<NaSb> What's about Kilos?
<pavlushka> NaSb: he will join us according to his local time, UTC+2 is his local time.
<pavlushka> NaSb: bbl, gotta run, :), wait for Kilos to join, :)
<zaki> morning pavlushka
<zaki> morning Kilos :)
<Kilos> morning zaki and others
<Kilos> :)
<pavlushka> Morning Kilos !
 * Kilos waves to pavlushka
<pavlushka> Morning zaki !
<pavlushka> zaki: you noticed NaSb?
<Kilos> QA coffee on
 * QA starts grinding coffee
<zaki> morning pavlushka.
<zaki> no, why?
<pavlushka> zaki: He was here in the morning.
<zaki> oh, i wasn't here that time.
<pavlushka> QA coffee please
<QA> pavlushka: Sure
<zaki> QA: coffee please
<QA> zaki: Sure
<QA> Coffee's ready for Kilos, pavlushka and zaki!
<zaki> QA: ty
<QA> Only a pleasure zaki
<zaki> ah..!
<pavlushka> QA ty
<QA> Only a pleasure pavlushka
<Kilos> QA  thanks
<QA> Kilos: no problemo
<zaki> pavlushka: you approved a member in our group in this morning? 
<pavlushka> zaki: yes
<pavlushka> why?
<zaki> i know him, he is from here.
<pavlushka> zaki: you mean CTG?
<zaki> yes. i saw him twice, and helped him with something once. :D
<zaki> he was at my office somedays ago, for his internship. 
<pavlushka> zaki: wow, then we are getting luckier! :)
<zaki> last time i saw him using kali/bactrack
<zaki> and second time when i meet him, i asked about kali and he said he is using arch linux now. 
<pavlushka> zaki: that has been build on Ubuntu core.
<pavlushka> zaki: if he is using arch linux now, then he is learning fast, :)
<zaki> he is from iiuc and just completed his bsc. and internship from our company. oky i will knk him 
<pavlushka> *built
<zaki> kali built in ubuntu core, right?
<pavlushka> zaki: when i used its predecessor backtrack, yep that was.
<zaki> oh.
<pavlushka> Kilos: its a small circle of us, who are FB friends, with no restrictions, https://www.facebook.com/groups/767836696651246/
<zaki> send him a frnd reqst, if i can reach him, that will be good. here in ctg not much linux user.
<zaki> pavlushka: how is Deepin os?
<Kilos> eeek fb
<pavlushka> Sorry zaki, Google has better idea on that.
<pavlushka> Kilos: :)
<Kilos> chores time
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> be good
<zaki> oky.
<pavlushka> Kilos: np
<Kilos> QA watch them
<QA> OK Kilos I will keep an eye on them for you
<zaki> wb kamrul
<pavlushka> oh my, I didn't noticed, Tuhin was here!!
<pavlushka> *notice
<zaki> bbl
<pavlushka> hello kamrul !
<pavlushka> ping Kilos !
<pavlushka> ahoneybun: , wxl, any of you have a Telegram ID? cause I need to forward a convo with MAK on Telegram.
<Kilos> pavlushka pong
<ahoneybun> I do
<ahoneybun> same name as here
<Kilos> hes doing farm work again
<zaki> Sawubona Mhlaba!
<zaki> hi Kilos
<zaki> what are you doing?
<Kilos> just got back from lcking up sheep zaki 
<Kilos> sawubona is hello in zulu
<zaki> yes, learnd that from ubuntu-za.org. :D 
<zaki> Sawubona Mhlaba! > Hello World!
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> my site is better
<zaki> yea.
<Kilos> http://ubuntu-africa.info
<Kilos> keep reloading page and background photo changes
<ahoneybun> Kilos: update your copyright
<Kilos> what copyright
<ahoneybun> the site
<zaki> nice kilos
<ahoneybun> Contents © 2015 Ubuntu Africa - Powered by Nikola
<Kilos> oh my
<zaki> Contents © 2015 Ubuntu Africa - Powered by Nikola this part Kilos
<Kilos> we have a few changes that were worked on but nenver got implemented because of debconf and life
<Kilos> superfly is hosting it for us
<ahoneybun> I'm hosting ours on my linode server ;P
<Kilos> and he did most of the work
<Kilos> he aslo uses linode
<ahoneybun> they sponsor Kubuntu as well
<Kilos> arranging debconf took lots of his time
<Kilos> debconf16 was here
<zaki> linode 2gb is $10 per month.
<Kilos> hi AudaciousTUX 
<zaki> wb AudaciousTUX
<Kilos> ty for the heads up on the site ahoneybun 
<Kilos> we looking into it
<ahoneybun> np
<Kilos> i need to find some indians users to join ubuntu-in and start rebuilding there before i go on holiday
<Kilos> QA seen pavlushka
<QA> Kilos: pavlushka was last seen 7 hours, 47 minutes and 21 seconds ago in #ubuntu-bd on freenode [2016-08-14 07:10:23 UTC], and has been offline on freenode since 2016-08-14 09:05:32 UTC
<AudaciousTUX> hi all
<zaki> hello AudaciousTUX
<Kilos> ahoneybun can you do me a favour and add the za contact person Raoul Snyman (superfly) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList/Local#preview
<Kilos> please
<Kilos> i see now our contact person isnt listed
<Kilos> and i break wiki pages
<ahoneybun> done
<Kilos> ty sir
<ahoneybun> np
<zaki> welcome back kamrul
<Kilos> hmm... kamrul is in silent mode
<ahoneybun> yay my LoCo has a bot now
<Kilos> haha
<zaki> Kilos: i put his irc client in start up app list and auto join #ubuntu-bd :p 
<Kilos> you also rebuilding loco
<ahoneybun> IRC<->Telegram
<Kilos> what loco ahoneybun 
<ahoneybun> #ubuntu-us-fl
<Kilos> i save telegram for my family only otherwise ill go mad
<zaki> kamrul:  watch  movies most of the time Kilos :D 
<Kilos> hahaha
<ahoneybun> we have it for #kubuntu #kubuntu-devel and #kubuntu-offtopic
<ahoneybun> always connected
<Kilos> great keep kubuntu flying high. its my favourite OS
<ahoneybun> nice to know someone does
<Kilos> zaki also does
<Kilos> and quite a few za guys
<ahoneybun> we always need more testers and developers lol
<zaki> ahoneybun: i also use kubuntu. :)
<ahoneybun> nice
<ahoneybun> need to get the Docs translated too
<zaki> wb dipraw
<Kilos> from what to what?
<Kilos> ai!
<ahoneybun> we only have English as I know that
<Kilos> well the bd guys can help with that 
<ahoneybun> need to set it up
<zaki> yess. :)
<Kilos> they enjoy translating
<zaki> Kilos: that open food fact guy imported bangali translation from other packages so that i can translate easily.
<Kilos> cool
<ahoneybun> what is the language short?
<ahoneybun> ie en, es
<zaki> BN
<zaki> bn ahoneybun
<zaki> Bengali(bn)
<ahoneybun> got it
<ahoneybun> https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/tree/master/source/locale/bn/LC_MESSAGES
<ahoneybun> those .po files are for translations
<ahoneybun> like how LP handles them I belienve
<ahoneybun> *believe
<zaki> got ahoneybun
<zaki> got it*
 * ahoneybun trys to build
<ahoneybun> more info http://www.sphinx-doc.org/en/stable/intl.html
<ahoneybun> we use sphinx for the docs
<dipraw> okay um kind of online now :/
<Kilos> at least you are here dipraw 
<zaki> python documentation generator. nice 
<dipraw> ha ha ha
<dipraw> yeah 
<ahoneybun> it was the best to use I think
<ahoneybun> outputs HTML, ePub, pdf
<ahoneybun> like so: http://docs.kubuntu.org/
<zaki> wow
<ahoneybun> using a theme from bootstrap of course
<zaki> bootstrap make them responsive. yea.
<ahoneybun> and mobile friendly
<zaki> yes.
<zaki> see you guys later, time to go home,  bbl
<ahoneybun> bye
<Kilos> go well
 * ahoneybun fixes why he can't build pdf's
<ahoneybun> found it
<Kilos> cool
<ahoneybun> good thing I made branches lol
<ahoneybun> and we have a pdf
<pavlushka> Hello every one!
<pavlushka> Hello dipraw , :)
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: hellu, :p
<pavlushka> Sorry for not being available, I was working as a support electrician for the construction crews we hired.
<pavlushka> and one of our pigeons got sick, so I need to take it to the hospital, :(
<pavlushka> and some other errands, even being a little sick, :(
<AudaciousTUX> hellu pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hello kamrul 
<pavlushka> still I have to feed meds to our ducks and fowls and pigeons now, :|
<AudaciousTUX> :p
<pavlushka> I go eat, bbl, ;)
<dipraw> hello brother pavlushka 
<dipraw> i just had my dinner
<Kilos> night guys. ill be here late again tomorrow
<Kilos> sleep tight
<pavlushka> night Kilos !
<pavlushka> Good night guys, I am a hell of a tired, :)
<zaki> hello everyone. 
<zaki> hi codeur
<zaki> welcome juffree
<zaki> juffree: where are you from? 
<zaki> QA: coffee on
 * QA puts the kettle on
<QA> Coffee's ready for zaki!
<zaki> QA: ty
<QA> Only a pleasure zaki
<zaki> QA: rusks please
<QA> Help yourself zaki There are 2 boxes on top of the fridge :)
<zaki> :V
<zaki> QA: thank you
<QA> zaki: my pleasure
<zaki> QA: botsnack
<QA> zaki: botsnack is :-) <3
<zaki> QA: tell pavlushaka to have a look at it https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new
<QA> zaki: I don't know who pavlushaka is. Say 'pavlushaka on freenode' and I'll take your word that pavlushaka exists
<zaki> QA: tell pavlushka to have a look at it https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new
<QA> zaki: Righto, I'll tell pavlushka on freenode
<zaki> QA: ty
<QA> Only a pleasure zaki
<zaki> good night all
#ubuntu-bd 2017-08-07
<RemonShai> good morning, buddies :)
<pavlushka> Good day Kilos and others
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos :)
<Kilos> :-)
<humayun> hi
<pavlushka> hello
<humayun> Ubuntu user?
<pavlushka> humayun: yes
<humayun> How long you've been using it?
<pavlushka> humayun: since 8.04
<pavlushka> humayun: and you?
<humayun> Currently Linux Mint
<humayun> I was using since 12.04
<pavlushka> hmm, quite long :)
#ubuntu-bd 2017-08-08
<RemonShai> win 1
#ubuntu-bd 2017-08-10
<pavlushka> miles__: ping
<Kilos> pavlushka pong
<Kilos> sorry bad connection
<pavlushka> yeah, mine too
<pavlushka> So how is the weather?
<Kilos> still winter here but days are warming up
<pavlushka> Kilos: good for you :)
 * pavlushka making cheese face
<Kilos> yeah i hate winter, freeze my nuts off
<pavlushka> lol
#ubuntu-bd 2017-08-11
<mdkhairulb183> How to update my phone in ububtu host
<pavlushka> Goodday Kilos and others
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Kilos: encountered anyone here?
<Kilos> nope been quiet
<Kilos> oh wait
<Kilos> mdkhairulb183> How to update my phone in ububtu host
<pavlushka> Kilos: I guess it is the same person with different nicks, might be wrong but there short stay may be some sign :p
<pavlushka> s/there/their
<u-la-la> pavlushka meant to say: Kilos: I guess it is the same person with different nicks, might be wrong but their short stay may be some sign :p
<pavlushka> *is
<pavlushka> anyways
<pavlushka> but who stays is not very vocal either
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> yes i dont understand why they dont keep asking till someone answers them
<pavlushka> Kilos: I am tinkering a Raspberry Pi and setting up "sagemath" on it
<pavlushka> s/a/with a
<u-la-la> pavlushka meant to say: Kilos: I with am tinkering a Raspberry Pi and setting up "sagemath" on it
<pavlushka> s/a/with_a
<u-la-la> pavlushka meant to say: Kilos: I with with_am tinkering a Raspberry Pi and setting up "sagemath" on it
<pavlushka> u-la-la: forget it
<pavlushka> so far so good with setting up sagemath :)
<pavlushka> actually I am doing this for the second time because last time I had issues with disk space, So I doubled the size of the sd card in RPI
#ubuntu-bd 2018-08-09
<pavlushka> Hello abhra 
<abhra> hi pavlushka 
<abhra> ki cholche?
<pavlushka> abhra: তেমন কিছু না, অনির্দিষ্টকালের জন্য শীতনিদ্রা
<abhra> :)
<abhra> ei gorom e
#ubuntu-bd 2018-08-11
<sifat> http://printerprojects.com/charts/
<u-la-la> [ Printable Charts and Diagrams ] - http://printerprojects.com
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
 * pavlushka is pretending
<zaki> \o/
<zaki> preferences>general theres only showing few deafult fonts 
<pavlushka> zaki: settings>>preference>>appearance>>general>>Font
<zaki> oh this is about changing font in hexchat :P
<pavlushka> zaki: yes do that on hexchat
<zaki> >
<zaki> preferences>general theres only showing few deafult fonts
<zaki> not those which I want 
<pavlushka> zaki: apt install fonts-beng fonts-beng-extra
<zaki> hey font-beng-extra latest version already included with 18.4 
<pavlushka> zaki: and copy your extra fonts to /usr/local/share/fonts/ and run "sudo fc-cache"
<zaki> and I've manually installed siyam rupali,solaiman lipi etc font 
<zaki> and reloded font cache 
<zaki> pc reboote done 
<zaki> no luck 
<zaki> hexchat font section only showing 9 default fonts 
<zaki> wait I installed hexchat from snap store , is that an issue? @pavlushka 
<pavlushka> zaki: can't tell for sure but hexchat is also available on apt repo
<zaki> okay 
<zaki> @pavlushka, 
<pavlushka> so, any luck?
<zaki> yes that's an interesting  issue :D 
<pavlushka> zaki: how?
<zaki> now okay 
<zaki> reinstalled using apt
<zaki> now all system wide font are available at hexchat>preferences> general>fonts :D 
<pavlushka> zaki: interesting really
<zaki> how is u-la-la ?
<pavlushka> .ping
<u-la-la> pavlushka: Try: "/ctcp u-la-la ping" or simply "u-la-la!"
<pavlushka> "u-la-la!"
<pavlushka> u-la-la!
<u-la-la> pavlushka!
<zaki> u-la-la, 
<zaki> u-la-la!
<u-la-la> zaki!
<zaki> he he 
<zaki> upgrades ? 
<pavlushka> zaki: may be, I cloned the source from github jenni project
<pavlushka> zaki: the bot hosted on a RPI3
<pavlushka> zaki: I stopped tinkering the bot after 2 HDD crash with all my data
<pavlushka> zaki: this tutorial is good, http://vietunicode.sourceforge.net/howto/fontlinux.html
<u-la-la> [ Install and configure Unicode TrueType fonts in Linux ] - http://vietunicode.sourceforge.net
<pavlushka> for fonts
<zaki> 2 HDD crash when?
<zaki> @pavlushka, I'm using XeonBD mirror , real fast 
<zaki> BDIX connected 
<pavlushka> zaki: good, my connection does not effected by those
<zaki> :| 
<pavlushka> zaki: going to sleep?
<zaki> nah, you?
<zaki> preparing VMware
<pavlushka> zaki: you use vmware?
<pavlushka> zaki: is that free, not to my knowledge!
<zaki> hmm. virtual box too 
<zaki> have key :P 
<pavlushka> zaki: aha, for what you are preparing vmware?
<zaki> vmware work well with gns3 
<pavlushka> zaki: dont know much about that.
 * pavlushka though used gns3 on Ubuntu with cisco router images for testing
<zaki> gns3 vm with virtual box? 
<pavlushka> zaki: gns3 as application like "sudo apt install gns3"
<zaki> oh 
<zaki> can't forget windows :3 
<pavlushka> zaki: good for you :p
<zaki> no I was talking about gns3 vm :P 
<zaki> I don't need that here :D 
<pavlushka> good night zaki 
<zaki> good night :) 
#ubuntu-bd 2018-08-12
<pavlushka> o/ zaki 
<zaki> \o/ pavlushka 
<zaki> had dinner?
<pavlushka> yep
<zaki> pavlushka, 
<zaki> package gconf-editor should be set as dependency in your deb package.
<zaki> what this mean actually !
<pavlushka> zaki: you are building a package?
<zaki> nah 
<zaki> installing a package 
<pavlushka> zaki: repo or third-party
<zaki> using sudo dpkg -i
<zaki> deb file 
<zaki> third party 
<pavlushka> zaki: that pacage might mis-configured during building
<pavlushka> s/pacage/package
<u-la-la> pavlushka meant to say: zaki: that package might mis-configured during building
<zaki> yep. so what to do after to fix 
<zaki> any idea
<pavlushka> zaki: you know dependency?
<zaki> yep 
<zaki> tons of dependency , and when I start installing one , it shows anther dependency :| :D 
<pavlushka> zaki: during building a package, you have to mention dependencyies of that package correctly, otherwise the package might not work or end up in a configuration mess
<pavlushka> zaki: WHICH package, and for help, might considering installing gconf-editor
<zaki> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/prcq869Kjs/
<u-la-la> [ Ubuntu Pastebin ] - https://paste.ubuntu.com
<zaki> pavlushka, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CcCQsNwxfx/
<u-la-la> [ Ubuntu Pastebin ] - https://paste.ubuntu.com
<pavlushka> zaki: for the previous issue, you have to have gconf2 installed
<pavlushka> zaki: but why you are installing packages locally for .deb? you will end up in serious dependency issue, dont do that
<pavlushka> zaki: what are you upto?
<pavlushka> zaki: all your packages and their dependencies need to be in sync version-wise
<zaki> I was just installing a torrent client , nothing else, and now this happening 
<pavlushka> zaki: well, install it from repo
<zaki> hmm
<pavlushka> zaki: what were you doing, that's everything you need to lead you in dependency hell.
<zaki> seems okay now 
<zaki> following this https://askubuntu.com/questions/490671/fix-half-installed-package
<u-la-la> [ apt - Fix half-installed package - Ask Ubuntu ] - https://askubuntu.com
<zaki> sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq package name 
<pavlushka> zaki: before that , tried "sudo apt install -f" ??
<zaki> yep. now no dependency error showing 
<pavlushka> zaki: I guess that supposed to the job.
<pavlushka> *do
<zaki> hei now I installed gtk 2.0 first and than that package . now okay 
<zaki> I guess , time for a check 
#ubuntu-bd 2019-08-05
<zaki> hmm
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<pavlushka> zaki: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbrgXE4KqdI
<u-la-la> [ Knee vs Arslan Ash - Grand Finals Evo 2019 - Tekken 7 - Tekken World Tour - YouTube ] - www.youtube.com ( https://tinyurl.com/yxqo7e7b )
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka> hello
<pavlushka> zaki: 
<pavlushka> zaki: hello
<zaki> pavlushka, how are you doing ?
<pavlushka> doing okay
<pavlushka> zaki: you?
<zaki> pavlushka, i'm fine
<pavlushka> zaki: haven't seen you around for a while, got your computer?
<zaki> pavlushka, yea :) 
<zaki> pavlushka, yesterday 
<pavlushka> zaki: cool
<pavlushka> zaki: config?
<zaki> pavlushka, sudo hdparm -t --direct /dev/sdXn what this do?
<pavlushka> zaki: reports hdd/ssd read/write speed
<zaki> ah
<zaki> pavlushka, 
<zaki> Timing O_DIRECT disk reads: 1164 MB in  3.00 seconds = 387.73 MB/sec
<pavlushka> zaki: your machine specs?
<zaki> pavlushka, HP EliteBook G2 i5 5300U
<zaki> alada kore 256 ssd insert korsi 
<zaki> Transcend 
<pavlushka> zaki: I don't know if it will change or not but I will keep buying Lenovo thinkpads everytime :)
<pavlushka> zaki: nice, 256! that will be enough for both /root and /home together I guess
<zaki> he he :D great thinkpad is cool too.
<zaki> pavlushka, yeah /root and /home everything 
<zaki> even windows :P 
<pavlushka> hahaha
<zaki> yeah 
<zaki> what I'm enjoying most  is backlit keyboard 
<pavlushka> zaki: wow backlit!
<zaki> pavlushka, yes
<pavlushka> night night
<zaki> good night 
#ubuntu-bd 2019-08-07
<pavlushka> hey zaki 
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<zaki> using xcaht :D 
<zaki> need a restart
<pavlushka> zaki: wb
<zaki> pavlushka, ty :P
<pavlushka> zaki: feeling sleepy, so won't be long (my disappearance)
<pavlushka> night night
<zaki> pavlushka, good night
#ubuntu-bd 2019-08-08
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka> so zaki , what's up?
<zaki> eating nimki
<zaki> :3
<zaki> :P
<pavlushka> zaki: good for you and good night :)
#ubuntu-bd 2019-08-11
<RemonShai> pavlushka: কেমন আছেন ?
<pavlushka> RemonShai:  ভাল
#ubuntu-bd 2020-08-03
<LjL> yikes https://www.downtoearth.org.in/news/climate-change/a-quarter-of-bangladesh-under-water-nasa-photos-reveal-72631
<u-la-la> [ A quarter of Bangladesh under water, NASA photos reveal ] - www.downtoearth.org.in ( https://tinyurl.com/y2xszxn9 )
#ubuntu-bd 2020-08-04
<obydul_kader> hallo
<obydul_kader> hello
<obydul_kader> need help
